# Wasting my time coming to find job?



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all

I have been an expat since I qualified as an accountant in 2004 and have lived in 4 countries between now and then. Next year the "work" visa I have where I live expires, and I have tried before to get a job in Singapore but because I never actually went over, I never got anywhere (plus got a job where I am now). I will have to leave where I am currently living anyway, so was thinking of booking a long trip to Singapore later in the year.. Question is, am I wasting my time? I don't really want to book the flight to be told there are no jobs in Finance? I will have been qualified for 10 years by the time I move, but clearly if there are no jobs, your experience means nothing. Anyone work in accounting who can provide some info, or even general info on the job market?
Thanks!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There are jobs in Finance, but of course I cannot tell whether they fit your background and whether your are in fact eligible for a work visa. Read about these topics!
If you decide you do want a job in Singapore, coming to an extended visit is probably the only way of achieving it (short of connections at higher level).


----------



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for replying I have gone on the MOM website, and taken the eligibility test, which says I am eligible for a pass. In theory, I also earn enough for a PEP (although 30% of my salary comes in the form of a bonus, which is guaranteed unless you are sick or on maternity leave, they pay it as bonus as we had many cases of people never coming into work and they couldn't be fired, as has locals, are protected). However I don't think my bonus can count, and without it, I earn just under the 18k a month needed..
Thanks


----------

